#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-13
<indy21> bjr
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-15
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ...
<ongolaBoy> pour info mon ip 192.168.0.39 . Le miroir est dont à http://192.168.0.39/miroir
<ongolaBoy> celui qui veut une sources.list adéquate me fait signe
<swell> .
<ongolaBo1> .
<indy21> .
<ongolaBo1> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-11
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-14
<septox> hi les gars
<septox> hi
<septox> va falloir qu'on relance les activites sur le triangle national => pas necessairement de grandes rencontres
<septox> some one there ?
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> je suis là de temps en temps
<ongolaBoy> ok, pour relancer. Comment ? je ne sais pas mais je serais bien dispo en septembre pour cela :)
<ongolaBoy> si le marouaCamp se tient à maroua en septembre, j'y serais certainement et j'en profiterais pour parler d'ubuntu aussi
<ongolaBoy> j'ai des anciens étudiants de ngaoundéré qui sont à l'institut du sahel à maroua et qui ont déjà commencé des trucs là-bas
<ongolaBoy> sovo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/14/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-15
<septox> .
<septox> hey sovo
<septox> la forme ?
<ongolaBoy> il se déconnecte beaucoup :P
<septox> meme cyrille
<septox> uhmm
<ongolaBoy> pour cyrille (qui est au CNF chez moi) je pense que c'est lié des collisions dans le LAN
<ongolaBoy> je vais revoir ça quand je rentre
<septox> .
<septox> dis je me suis un peu perdu sur les pages des locoteams
<septox> et pensait a une re-organisation de la notre
<septox> je note que bcp lisent les mails mais qque bcp ne se connectent pas sur le IRC, beaucoup de choses se passent offline
<septox> et les users n'ont pas le reflexe de "partager" avec les autres et se retournent vers ubuntu-cm seulement en cas de probleme
<septox> .
<septox> sovo: ping
<ongolaBoy> ouais... il faudrait revoir la présentation des infos
<septox> yep
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-10
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi
<septox>  http://www.unixmen.com/create-a-local-repository-on-unbuntu-13-04-server/
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-12
<septox> .
<coco2> +.
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-14
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<dhad> ongolaBoy, bonjour
<dhad> ariabbas bonjour
<ongolaBoy> dhad: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> comment vas tu ?
<dhad> ca va
<dhad> ongolaBoy: j'ai un ptit probleme avec ubuntu 13.04
<dhad> je l'ai installé sur mon ibm thinkpad A31 (p4), il s'installe et dès que je redemarre, jai un bureau vide, rien ne marche, pas un clic, rien du tout, quand je revien a ma bonne vielle 12.04 que j'avais quelque part, c ok, si tu as un tuyau ou si quelqu'un veut me donner des idees, je suis partant
<ongolaBoy> dhad: il faudra peut être désactivers certaines options pour le kernel
<ongolaBoy> dans /etc/default/grub tu as la ligne GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"
<ongolaBoy> à l'intérieur des crochets tu vas rajouter «nomodeset» .. et en ligne de commande tu vas exécuter update-grub
<ongolaBoy> puis tu redémarres et tu vois si ça marche
<dhad> ok
<dhad> le temps pour moi de remetre ubuntu 13, j'esaie et je te tiens au courant
<ongolaBoy> dhad: tu peux essayer ça en live aussi pour voir.. pas forcément besoin d'installer.. enfin.. pour les modifs de grub, je ne sais pas mais essaye voir
<dhad> ongolaBoy: tu es là?
<ongolaBoy> dhad: de temps en temps
<dhad> cool ca me fait plaisir
<dhad> j'ai pas pu modifier le fichier, j'accede a la console en passant par le recovry mode du menu du grub, seulement je ne peut pas midifier le fichier
<dhad> j'y accede quand meme
<dhad> quand bien meme je veux etre en administrateur, ce ne prend pas en compte
<dhad> je sais quand meme que c'est lié à ma carte graphique qui est un ATI RV200
<dhad> une option que je voulais essayer, c'est de prendre l'option nomodeset avant d'installer, apartir du premier ecran d'installation de ubuntu en utilisant la touche F6 je crois, je ne sais pas si apres redemarage, l'option va rester?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-09
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-10
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-11
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-12
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-08
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-09
<coco11> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-10
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas>  .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi abakamousa ;-)
<coco1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-11
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<IzaneFG> Hello!
<ongolaBoy> bonjour :)
<IzaneFG> J'ai toujours un souci avec le launchpad depuis j'arrive pas à changer de mot de passe :-(
<IzaneFG> et now je veux publier l'annonce de la release party de samedi j'arrive pas.
<IzaneFG> So je vais transférer à quelqu'un qui a les droits :D
<ongolaBoy> ok
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: envoyé ;-)
<IzaneFG> coco1 appelle coco11 :D
<coco11> ..
<coco11> IzaneFG: content de te voir connecté :-D ici ça se passe bien ?
<coco11> Bonjour à tous, un oeil ailleurs...
<IzaneFG> Mouep ça va, no souci :)
<coco1> cool!
<coco1> Ceux qui ont les droits c'est : septox, ariabbas et ongolaBoy, mais la question c'est qui est dispos parmi eux ;-)
<coco1> ongolaBoy: je t'ai vu sur FRnOG
<IzaneFG> ils sont dispo lol
<IzaneFG> indy21 a aussi les droits :)
<coco1> .
<coco1> Il n'est pas là ah ah!
<coco1> Mais ton souci avec le pswd  c quoi?
<IzaneFG> coco1: lorsque je veux changer de mot de passe, çe me donne une erreur
<coco1> Bizarre, je pense qu'il faut écrire au support de launchpad, car ce serait difficile que ce soit un problème de navigateur hein :-/
<IzaneFG> ouep! pas de problème de navigateur je pense
<coco1> ok courage
<coco1> IzaneFG:
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/3137-release-party-ubuntu-1504/
<coco1> ..
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: Cool :)
<IzaneFG> Merci! ;)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ca abavarder ici today :-D
<IzaneFG> un peu :)
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-14
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2018-06-15
<marco_> Bonsoir à tous.
<marco_> svp Mr MANGA j'ai oublié la date de la prochaine "Install & Network party"
<marco_> STP peux-tu me la rappeler?
<marco_> Merci d'avance....
#ubuntu-cm 2018-06-16
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je fais un streaming youtube ou j'utilise hangout ?
<ongolaBoy> hello by the way :)
<indy21> Hello. Youtube me va bien. :-)
<ongolaBoy> ok. je me disais aussi
<ongolaBoy> ça sera moins contraignant pour ceux qui veulent voir
<indy21> Il y'a un chat intégré à Youtube live.
<ongolaBoy> bon .. je vais faire avec les moyens de bord hein
<ongolaBoy> peut être la prochaine fois on utilisera un matériel pro
<indy21> pas de souci. :-)
<indy21> ongolaboy: everything sounds good to me.
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<ongolaBoy> on va bientôt commencer
<ongolaBoy> fritz se gare bien
<ongolaBoy> pour archive le bon lien pour le streaming https://youtu.be/rbByBmDkuoY
<ongolaBoy> pad qui sera employé https://mensuel.framapad.org/p/tech237
<ongolaBoy> présentation de blockchain et interstellar https://www.interstellar.exchange/#/home
 * indy21 doit y aller. 
<indy21> c'était très intéressant
